# Adding Custom Icons to Navigation Bar?



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think this would be very interesting and if there is something of the sort please let me know. But on the navigation bar on the bottom of the screen, wouldn't it be cool to have an animated battery meter off to the side or even the time? Does anyone know of anything like this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't know about adding stuff like that but if you want to change the icons this will help:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15078-softkeys-softkey-collection/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ca5p3r (Jul 27, 2011)

Do these soft keys work with AOKP 19?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like the next AOKP release will have a MIUI type battery bar in the nav bar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ca5p3r said:


> Do these soft keys work with AOKP 19?


Yes, it works with any Rom. You have to load yours into a program that will make flasable zips and a undo zip. Its pretty neat actually.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

BFirebird101 said:


> I think this would be very interesting and if there is something of the sort please let me know. But on the navigation bar on the bottom of the screen, wouldn't it be cool to have an animated battery meter off to the side or even the time? Does anyone know of anything like this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's coming soon. Check out the picture









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

